# B-17G "Tondalayo"



## darrengreenwood (Oct 21, 2006)

Ok built for the B-17 GB over on ARC.

This model represents Boeing B-17G-65-BO 43-37516 "Tondalayo" of the 406th BS (H)/305th BG based at Cheddington in the U.K.

This squadron (formerly the 422nd) became the 8th Air Force's first night bombing squadron in September 1943, and this a/c was assigned to the specialist unit on June 4, 1944. At this time the unit had ceased night bombing and went on to leaflet dropping. 

On March 4, 1945 this a/c was shot down in error off Clacton by a British shore battery that had opened fire on a German intruder, which had been detected in the same area. The squadron CO, Lt Col. Earle Aber was at the controls, and after ordering his crew to abandon the aircraft, he and his co-pilot 2nd Lt. Maurice Harper remained at the controls to try to get the a/c to Woodbridge. But the aircraft crashed to the sea in flames killing both men.

So here she is:




























http://dazjg1971.blogspot.com/


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Really nice job, always loved the B-17's.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Pretty! Nice job on the fabric control surfaces.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

JOHN, you have a PM
Bert


----------

